# hex nuts?



## Thewolf2000 (Apr 27, 2013)

what hex nuts are the best for hunting out of theraband black tubing. :question:


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Well others may have different opinions; and each to their own needs and desires.

But I use 30 mm, or 9 tenths of an inch, center hole diameter 11 mm, or just under half an inch; weighing 18.3 grams.

And do they do some real damage, edges and all.

Soon I will be filling the center hole with lead, hopefully bring them up to around 25 grams or so, for even more punch.

I fire them from a double Theraband Bill Hays Hathcock, at upwards of 150 fps.

The only safety issue is they MUST be placed central, with a flat side down in the pouch; or they can fly off dangerously.

Otherwise very accurate out to 15 meters.

I hope this helps, although the weight is overkill for small game; but better dead from a not quite perfectly accurate hit, than badly wounded.

Cheers Aussie Allan In Thailand


----------



## Thewolf2000 (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks for the help


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Oh in the dimensions, I neglected the thickness, which is 8 mm or 3/4 inch.

In about 2 to 3 hours seeing it is 5 a, now; I will put a few over my chrono connect app.; and give you reasonably exact FPS and ft/lbs, okay.

So stay tuned and i will leave this thread open in a tab, to add my answers.

Although I am moving to reband all my slings for consistency, in draw length and hopefully FPS and ft/lbs.

Given some use Theraband gold which i will double band; and some tubing, the tubing i will be using is 40/70.

Currently the Hathcock has a draw length of 32 to 34 inches; but straining a bit much at 34.

Although my rebanded sets for all will be about a 45 inch half butterfly, when I am anticipating big jumps in FPS and hence ft/lbs.

The consistency will come down to the speed of contraction the Theraband -V- Latex.

Although hopefully the difference will not be great; so point of aim at various distances is about the same.

Cheers Aussie Al In Thailand


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

I've used 1/2" (the threaded hole) for small game.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Cool 5.45 am coffee time, and set up my first noise maker cardboard taped to a trestle ladder; so accuracy not being able to aim is random at best. But no blockage I can usually get to within 2 to 3 inches of my point of aim (P.O.A.) at most ranges to 12 meters.

At 15 meters more like max 4 inches off, but usually at all ranges most within 1 inch of P.O.A.

But then i do practice daily most days.


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

By flat side down, do you mean one of the 2 hole sides towards the back of the pouch, or one of the 6 outer hex sides towards the back of the pouch? I've been doing one of the outer hex sides to the back of the pouch, and they shoot straight about 9/10 times. Will I get better results the other way?


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi again,

Answer last question, definitely one of the flat sides, so griping the hex nut length/width ways; or they go anywhere, and very dangerous.

Fortunately my home range is in an alley sort of at the front fence of my houes brick wall at end and both sides, a bit over 1 3 meters wide.

Results, and my Hathcock bands broke after 3 shots, as stretching them to max relaxed length.

So for the next test, a bit more powerful, using my double tubed Dankung Alien model.

And of course when rebanded, all will be alot more power and faster having the longer draw length; from about 34 inches, to 45 inches half butterfly. Hence the higher FPS with heavier ammo.

Firstly 18.3 gram hex nuts, FPS then ft/lbs; 186/21.7; 189/22.4; 193/23.4 at 6 meters; application at 3 meters.

Next 20 gram lead; again fps then ft/lbs; 248/42.1; 235/37.9; 245/40.6

Looking at the results the second definately get me into the power ranges group, but dam, my wife did not video this time.

I hope all this information help you a bit at least.

Cheers Aussie Al In Thailand


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

typo, a bit over 1.3 meters wide; and powerful not just power at sentence 4.

Oh, and with 1.13 gram glass marbles the speed freaks should be a walk in the park


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi Allan, you might want to check your hex nut measurements. They don't add up:

30mm isn't 9/10" and 8mm isn't 3/4"

Going by your other dimensions, it sounds like they are something like 1/2" UNC or maybe a fat M12 nut.

I like hex nuts too. Anything from M5 to M12 can be found in my ammo box, lead filled and standard. I love the way the punch hexagonal holes in tin cans :lol:


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Fine measurements were not exact, done on rolled mm one side inches the other, dress making rolled tape.

All I had at the time, like 5 am, to give a rough idea.

The result although speak for themselves; and one shot one kill on game up to a bit over 20 kg or around 42 lbs; obviously with reasonably good shot placement.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Off topic but what do you hunt in Thailand? I lived in Korea for a year and loved it, I never made it to Thailand but would like to.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Oh you have the occasional monkeys, and of course all types of snakes, King cobras mostly in the bush/jungle around; and other "game" (not really) not a species I should NOT name, as some others likely find it offensive; some very offensive.

Although suffice to say I have been told by my landlord, to keep our private Soi (street) not a public thoroughfare, clear of pests, if you get my drift.

And my way alot more humane/better, than their way of baiting with poison, and alot quicker.

Cheers Aussie Allan


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Sounds awesome, I am pretty sure I catch your drift. LOL


----------



## Mevert (Jun 7, 2012)

I just brought 1kg of 15 grams hex nuts


----------

